

Pixie – A network of things - pezh0re
https://www.getpixie.com/

======
pezh0re
I really like the idea of having an independent mesh network for all my
devices/things to track - and at least during pre-orders it seems like a less
expensive alternative to other bluetooth tracking devices. The Verge did a
write up on Pixie with more details [1].

1 - [http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/3/7969375/pixies-new-
bluetoot...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/3/7969375/pixies-new-bluetooth-
beacons-make-it-harder-for-you-to-lose-your-stuff)

